# Si Ignoring



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> haha tbh my self-destructive tendencies probably cloud where Si lies in my function stack.



Yeah exactly. Don't fall into the trap of blaming your problems with life on your cognition, or you'll never get anywhere. It's like those people who are like "omg I have no life and I'm a lazy hermit... lol all cause of my inf Se" or "wow I'm so inefficient at everything it must be cause my Te sucks lawl" << People like that are retarded. It's unbelievable how they don't realize the difference between actual problems and weak spots related to cognitive type, and they're just finding excuses to make themselves happy and wallow in their miseries. Terribly misled.

(edited. previously quoted myself instead of you. so failtastic =_=' )


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> It is redundant, to everyone except Si-egos.


Sounds like a generalization. I'm sure there are many non-Si egos who find the Si perspective worthy of consideration. I think it can be very insightful at times, actually; I just am not good at consciously creating or remembering that insight for myself. 



> whereas I've seen IEEs and ILEs get downright huffy when things were forced on them for "their own good," because their sense of what actually benefits them vs. what harms them is much less developed.


Naturally some Ne doms will get huffy about it, but there are many others who welcome a perspective they cannot access as readily and holistically by themselves. Also, a poor sense of benefit vs harm can apply to other dualseeking functions too, depending on what context it is used in.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Cantarella said:


> Thanks for the somewhat patronizing reply!


Just stating the facts.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Aleksei said:


> Well, that gives an idea of Si that's a little more ascetic than what Si actually is. When we talk about the difference between the Si identity (my needs) and the Se identity (my wants), we're talking about how the individual balances the point at which their wants conflict with their needs. When a person's desires require them to move out of their comfort zone, a sensing extratim's instinct is to accept the challenge. A sensing introtim's instinct is to decline it.


I agree with most you've said in this thread but somehow dislike the distinction between the two being needs vs wants. I think it's just about internal preoccupation vs external so I get what you're getting at but I think Si base can go past a focus of needing Si-wise, wanting to recreate inner sensations and such, even being able to be hedonistic to some extent. It can seem like need vs want since one can say you don't need to expand or attain territory or objects and that an internal focus is more important but isn't it better to leave want and need out of it?


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> I agree with most you've said in this thread but somehow dislike the distinction between the two being needs vs wants. I think it's just about internal preoccupation vs external so I get what you're getting at but I think Si base can go past a focus of needing Si-wise, wanting to recreate inner sensations and such, even being able to be hedonistic to some extent. It can seem like need vs want since one can say you don't need to expand or attain territory or objects and that an internal focus is more important but isn't it better to leave want and need out of it?


Agreed, especially because "need" is something subjective. Se types certainly ignore many things that Si types believe are necessary or important yet, normally, the quality of their lives hasn't suffered. So, in the end, where those things really "necessary"? Moreover, those Si "needs" very often come across as "wants", they are not discrete categories.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

TruthDismantled said:


> I mean I take whey protein for the gym and my ExFJ friend keeps telling me to stop taking that stuff because it's got all kinds of stuff in it. But tbh I don't really care to do the research, and I'm all good so far and I'm gaining strength pretty quickly so mehhh.


My Si right now is even lighting up. 
See I believe that it's my Si that puts me off things like protein powder and other unhealthy things.

I used to not care and have such a bad diet, but now that I know so much more about that stuff I'm more aware of whats in some "food" and grossed out by anything I deem unhealthy for me, and such I wont eat it anymore.

Si is my 3rd function so along with all this I've been developing it more. I've started going for runs and stuff.
I still smoke lots of weed so I guess my Si is ignoring the unhealthiness of that, yet there are some healthy aspects to that.

Your health is pretty important, especially for your mind.

I mean really, if you don't do something about it and just go with the flow in the world today; you'll end up overweight with diabetes and end up dyeing from some sort of heart disease. Just a heads up, and if you don't get overweight like me you can still get fat, yet the worst kind. If your unhealthy and slim and have debates your 50% more likely to die from it than an overweight person who has there fat to keep them alive.

For me I think it's a Ti-Si thing in wanting to see self improvement


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> What is it exactly?
> 
> Input from ESxPs = Greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The ignoring function is of the same domain as your base function (if your base is sensory, it's also sensory, etc) so you naturally value one orientation and may find the other as somewhat of a nuisance to your base. You are not bad at it though but your avoidance or ignoring attitude towards it it can make it seem weak. It can be used when called upon or be expressed privately. 

I think a good way to differentiate it is through the suppressive relationship between introversion and extroversion. An extrovert will be more driven by external demands or the objective (that related to the outer world) thus suppressing or being less in tune to the internal demands or the subjective (that related to the inner world). Vice-versa applies for the introvert. So an SXE, being Si ignoring, will typically put external sensory demands (gaining more territory, power or having a greater capacity to experience the physical world around them to the fullest) over dealing with internal sensory demands (comfort, spatial harmony, well-being, re-experiencing sensations, etc). Vice versa for the Se ignoring SXI. Both SXIs and SXEs are sensors though so they are both quite capable of dealing with each others' domains but ignore one in favor of the other. Furthermore, as an extrovert, you feel energized by engagement with the outer world so you may feel less of a need to tend to the inner world especially when it's of the same domain or even find it unfulfilling or draining. An introvert puts the inner demands first so they will finding engaging with that pertaining the outer world's demands draining or less fulfilling. 

So basically, Si ignoring is just that- ignoring Si in favor for Se. So while going for what you want or external sensory demand, you can ignore your inner sensory demands. Like being able to ignore pain or unpleasant inner sensory experiences in order to achieve something, win a competition, etc. Se ignoring with SXIs makes them more prone to ignoring external sensory demands, putting more weight into their well-being than what the outside world demands of him. I think there's a greater tendency to deal with your ignoring function when it helps the base. So since they're capable, an Se dom may cater to their inner sensations if they think, say, it'll give them more energy to go for what they want while an Si dom can be aggressive or confrontational if something threatening is unavoidable or threatens their own inner well-being.

Your problems may be Sp-lastness, as far as enneagram instincts go. I guess extreme extroversion could result in that though.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Just to show some differences, I'll talk about an SLE and SEI in my life since what one of them ignores, the other uses it as a base.

My SLE sister is quite hard working and driven at work- getting promotions that surpasses her in rank with the others in a short amount of time. She also is constantly buying new shoes every chance she can, doing her hair and obtaining things that improves her status, appearance or power. At home, she is of no help. While an Si base can be lazy, they value comfortable living conditions more. We have to clean up after her (ex: sink is filled with her hair from the mornings where she is trying to look good), her room is beyond a mess filled with all the things she buys, she doesn't do any chores and so forth. My ESE mother will beg her to clean or just do it for her and my SLE sister comes up with excuses ("I have homework" or basically in essence, "I have more important external demands to attend to") or just doesn't feel driven to tend to the inner sensations in her environment. She's either working, shopping or resting. One can say that she is not prone to doing much unless she sees an external benefit from it (more money, rewards, benefits, heightened status/power). Can even seem like a snob because of how she, according to my ESE mother, 'tries to live beyond her means'. She wants fancy showy cars that are bad on gas, fancy clothes and bags, etc. Se can seem a bit superficial in comparison to Si as form and appearance is a bit more important, they can show power, status and beauty. She bought a landrover because it looks good but it's bad on gas and a dud. We warned her so now she's trying to buy a new car, even trying to ditch it on us to our expense. She had a chance to get another but she thought all the other cars were ugly. She is going to buy a new one with her left over financial aid. Mom sometimes thinks she has delusions of grandeur because of how she always wants expensive things especially when it's less functional. Thing is, she gets them.

My SEI best friend on the other hand is a fat and lazy gamer. Quit his job because he hated dish washing, only to later bitch on Facebook about how hard it is to find a job. This also fits the judicious/decisive dichotomy, the judicious (Si valuers) put comfort and convenience over rewards and benefits- what the decisive (Se valuers) see as more important. Being decisive myself, disliking dishwashing wouldn't likely be a reason why I'd quit a job unless I found another job that paid better or the same and was more enjoyable. In short, Si doms aren't likely to strain themselves working, they just want to live comfortably so don't care as much for the rewards. He has messed up some of our plans to go on road trips because of his laziness and little foresight, his passivity also makes him sometimes not get what he wants or messes things up for himself (and sometimes us) when it was otherwise possible had he had more of a backbone or drive. He's also E9 though but I do think E9 fits SEI well, Si+Fe making a focus on comfortable emotional atmospheres as well as Ixxp go with the flow nature. Sure he doesn't have a job, isn't in school and lacks ambition. He is still happy, always smiling whenever I see him on cam and even saying he was happy when I asked him and the others if they were. He's still able to live comfortably in his parents house (he's turning 20), plays league of legends all day and has a great time with his friends who also game with him. For the SXIs, happiness comes from within.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> The ignoring function is of the same domain as your base function (if your base is sensory, it's also sensory, etc) so you naturally value one orientation and may find the other as somewhat of a nuisance to your base. You are not bad at it though but your avoidance or ignoring attitude towards it it can make it seem weak. It can be used when called upon or be expressed privately.
> 
> I think a good way to differentiate it is through the suppressive relationship between introversion and extroversion. An extrovert will be more driven by external demands or the objective (that related to the outer world) thus suppressing or being less in tune to the internal demands or the subjective (that related to the inner world). Vice-versa applies for the introvert. So an SXE, being Si ignoring, will typically put external sensory demands (gaining more territory, power or having a greater capacity to experience the physical world around them to the fullest) over dealing with internal sensory demands (comfort, spatial harmony, well-being, re-experiencing sensations, etc). Vice versa for the Se ignoring SXI. Both SXIs and SXEs are sensors though so they are both quite capable of dealing with each others' domains but ignore one in favor of the other. Furthermore, as an extrovert, you feel energized by engagement with the outer world so you may feel less of a need to tend to the inner world especially when it's of the same domain or even find it unfulfilling or draining. An introvert puts the inner demands first so they will finding engaging with that pertaining the outer world's demands draining or less fulfilling.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly this (the other post was great too). Essentially the ignoring function is something you _could be doing_ but why should you do it if you can use your base instead? So the ignoring function gets ignored in favor of your base.


----------



## dreamsofsilence (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m not an esxp but I observe others and I’m kinda jealous of it. Being aware of si is annoying tbh. For example my esfp friend never has to eat a lot and she seems to feel fine. She can also eat junk food and not be affected by it like she doesn’t seem to get sick ect, or get acne. They also don’t seem to get tired and are the type of person that can party all night and seemingly survive.


----------

